# IGF1 cycles



## serratus (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm about to finish my second IGF1 cycle. It was made of 20 mcgx2 DES  im on each side and 40 mcgx2 Lr3 im on each side (I know most people do it subcutaneous, but I have some stubborn muscles (pecs, delts and an inervated calf)
I'm happy with these 40 days cycles and I'm going for a third one in 50 days. My gains were mostly in chest and shoulder, just where I pinned
But I have many questions :
1) Do you inject DES  in the working muscle shortly before W/O (for the pump) or once the target muscle has been crushed (for example after the first exercise)? I've done both, didn't get a better pump when I injected earlier then shifted to after the first exercise
2) Have you tried to inject Lr3 im in the same target muscle as DES ? I did it and I think I got spot acting for some time. I may be wrong
3) Do you inject Lr3 just at the end of your W/O or do you wait 30 mn to give time to MGF to work (if you pin too early, you prevent MGF from acting) ?
For my first cycle I injected 30 mn after W/O following a thread on eroids forum. But I discovered that the guy had invented his cycle. Now I inject, like everybody right at the end of my W/O, before having slin and my post W/O drink.
4) Does reconstituted IGF1 keep for 40 days in the fridge ? I did it but for some reason I found IGF1 wasn't working the same as earlier (and I didn't feel acetic acid burning any longer)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2017)

I think the first question to ask is:

Is this IGF real.

The answer is a resounding no.  Real IGF is incredibly expensive and a pain in the ass to get. 

You would do better to stick with what's real and works. Anabolics, growth hormone, insulin imo


----------



## juuced (May 3, 2017)

the real shit is expensive as fuuuk. I just got some real from my doc is 600 per month eeeek !

but I need it ,,,


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2017)

Lr3.....?????


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> Lr3.....?????


 I have seen it on RC sites. Its not real IGF


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2017)

He's not buying rc stuff.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> He's not buying rc stuff.


 I see that now in his post as he is injecting it. I am still finding it hard to believe that it could be real igf if its being ran that often. I know what it cost to run pharm grade igf and I know few people who can afford to run it in cycles long term.


----------

